# Just Saying Hi



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello, I just bought a new 2006 Outback 26RS (2 weeks ago)

So far it rocks. Went out with the family 2 weeks ago to a place called Chain Lakes (Up near Calgary AB). Was great up there, kids love the trailer specially the double bunks. I love the AC and fridge to keep me and the beer cool.

Wife loves the heater for the cold nights (seems when I drink a couple beers I snore and she doesnt like using me as a heater)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome Kos


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Kosin,

Congrats on the 26RS! We've had ours for 3yrs and love it- the girls love having their own room to play in on rainy days.

BTW, I can relate. I have been booted out of bed on more than one occasion for sawing logs. I move down to the sofa bed and DW turns on the O/H fan for "white noise".

I think she's nuts- I never hear a thing







.

-Matt


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group and congrats on the 26RS
Fro another 26RS owner









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome! Glad you like your Outback.

action action


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

The 26rs is great. That is the one we thought about buying but didnt think we could pull it. So we got the 21rs. But the next day after it arrived I went out and bought a new Dodge with Hemi. so I am kicking myself for not buying BIGGER. Oh well 5 campers in 2 years, who knows what I will have next month. Enjoy !!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard action 
congrats on the new outback








what took you so long to get here? are you a little shy
jus kidd'n

darrel


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats Kos!
We're also in Calgary and picked up our 26RS less than a month ago. Been out to Kananaskis twice already. We love it! However we are already talking about upgrading our TV when this lease is up (Dodge has a new truck out that has storage in the cab behind the back seat... dressed to kill and looks real sweeeeet).









Maybe we'll see you on the road!
... Carolyn


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to the group and congrat's on your new OB.

You'll find lots of good info here.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kosin

Congrats on your TT








Welcome to outbackers.com action . Love your memeber number








Another Canadian - we are growing in numbers









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kosin,

Ditto!!! action

Mark


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome and beware this site is very addictive.


----------

